# Prototype sound problem



## LiveOrDie (Jun 9, 2009)

Im getting a problem in the cut scenes and it does it on the game play trailer on the main menu the sound will crackle and drop out it does it all of the time any one had this problem?


Found out turning vsnyc off fixed the problem some how the cut scenes are to fast to keep up with the sound


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Wow, you already picked it up  Prob won't have any luck with that for a few days as it just released a few hours ago.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jun 9, 2009)

yer i got mine last night i hope a patch comes out for it or maybe its apart of the game if thats ture that sucks lol


----------



## Stonesour767 (Jun 9, 2009)

sorry i cant help with this, but i was going to buy this but i had to cancel the order as i wouldnt have any money for arma 2. so what is it actually like on pc?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jun 9, 2009)

yer it not bad bit like GTA4/Spinderman 3 but more fun looks good on my 81cm LCD lol


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 9, 2009)

i preodered it on direct2drive.co.uk because on game.co.uk they canceled my order something with bank problem.But anyway i will get it on friday.


----------



## Viorel (Jun 10, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> Im getting a problem in the cut scenes and it does it on the game play trailer on the main menu the sound will crackle and drop out it does it all of the time any one had this problem?



Go to your sound options and change the format to 24 bits 44100 hz (studio quality)

Work for me, don't know if you have exact the same problem, but you can try


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jun 10, 2009)

yer mite of been


----------



## avinash60 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Fix works*



Viorel said:


> Go to your sound options and change the format to 24 bits 44100 hz (studio quality)
> 
> Work for me, don't know if you have exact the same problem, but you can try



Thanks for the tip, I had the same problem and changing it to the 44100 hz, 24 bits option fixed it, seems a similar problem to CoD 5...


----------



## Guarnika (Jun 10, 2009)

where can one change the sound settings, since i have the same problem.

Edit: Nvm i guess you can only change it on vista, guess ill wait for a fix of some kind


----------



## Mr.Amateur (Jun 11, 2009)

It's not possible to go from 5.1 to 2.0 stereo on XP?  
*that is the fix^


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jun 11, 2009)

I found the problem running the game on 1920x1080p makes the sound crackle and drop out, running it on 1680x1050 the problem isn't there


----------



## Guarnika (Jun 12, 2009)

Mr.Amateur said:


> It's not possible to go from 5.1 to 2.0 stereo on XP?
> *that is the fix^



well, i only have 2.0 so thats not the fix for me, belive me i tryed everything, ill wait for a new crack or something


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jun 13, 2009)

update on this problem with 1920x1080 its caused by vsync turn it off fixs the problem


----------



## Easo (Jun 13, 2009)

In movies and cutscenes voices are coming only from central channel, so 5.1 output is kinda sucky...


----------



## chesterror (Jun 14, 2009)

*sound problem for prototype*

hi guys i'm also having problem with the sound for prototype,actually there is no sound at all when i start the game in my case.i know that setting the format to 24 bit and 44100 Hz is the solution but i can't find it. i have an onboard sound card,my motherboard is asus m2n sli deluxe. i tried everything,looked in control panel/sounds and audio devices and i can't find this setting. i also tried downloading the newest drivers for my soundcard but still can't find it. the soundcard model is soundmax . is it possible that i can't play the game because of the card? 
thanks


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 14, 2009)

Every time I started Prototype, I had to go into audio options and adjust the latency.  The first time, 32ms got rid of the crackling, the second time 96ms, and the third time 46ms.  Just go through them all until you find the one that doesn't crackle.

It's weird, I know.


----------



## chesterror (Jun 15, 2009)

nop still doesn't work. i guess my onboard soundcard does not support 24-bit 44100Hz. i already ordered this soundcard : CREATIVE SOUND BLASTER AUDIGY. hope this will solve the problem


----------



## smackyou (Jun 15, 2009)

chesterror said:


> hi guys i'm also having problem with the sound for prototype,actually there is no sound at all when i start the game in my case.i know that setting the format to 24 bit and 44100 Hz is the solution but i can't find it. i have an onboard sound card,my motherboard is asus m2n sli deluxe. i tried everything,looked in control panel/sounds and audio devices and i can't find this setting. i also tried downloading the newest drivers for my soundcard but still can't find it. the soundcard model is soundmax . is it possible that i can't play the game because of the card?
> thanks




hej m8 unfornatly i have totaly the same prblem as you  we use same mother board and same sound card (onboard) i looked all through evryething every god dam setting and theres nothing simmilar to that...i also cheacked all ms seting from ingame,i reinstaled the game, updated all drivers still no luck (

if anyone has some tips pls tell me.


----------



## erocker (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm sure a patch will fix this problem.  Two different sound cards and onboard audio and always the same result of low volume.


----------



## smackyou (Jun 15, 2009)

yes i hope, still my issue is not low value but NO value 

atm im going through the game with no value its a bit of a pain in the ass but its wort playing.


----------



## chesterror (Jun 16, 2009)

really pisses me off man when i can play the game at full graphics and no sound :O
tomorrow i will have the sound card and i hope it will fix the problem 
i'll let you know


----------



## Guarnika (Jun 16, 2009)

erocker said:


> I'm sure a patch will fix this problem.  Two different sound cards and onboard audio and always the same result of low volume.



yeah a patch will for sure fix it, same appened with cod5 for some ppl and the 2nd patch fixed the sound problem


----------



## smackyou (Jun 16, 2009)

still funnaly enogh they didnt learn form there mistakes lol ^^


----------



## chesterror (Jun 19, 2009)

hey guys. well i just got my new sound card and , guess what , still no working. i mean wtf? if anyone knows a patch that will work plz post reply


----------



## erocker (Jun 19, 2009)

erocker said:


> I'm sure a patch will fix this problem.  Two different sound cards and onboard audio and always the same result of low volume.





chesterror said:


> hey guys. well i just got my new sound card and , guess what , still no working. i mean wtf? if anyone knows a patch that will work plz post reply



Like I said, three different sound sources and the same result.  The game is fairly new, going to have to wait for a patch.


----------



## smackyou (Jun 19, 2009)

ouch :S wish to bad for a patch at the moment, if anyone knows what to do pls replay tnx


----------



## vitaebela (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi to all.

I have tried everything above and nothing. But I solved the problem reinstalling Direct X 9.0c.
Before I had Direct X 9.0c installed but I did not have sound until I reinstalled Direct X 9.0c  with the version on game media.....

I hope this helps...


----------



## shk021051 (Jul 20, 2009)

You unimodem their modem section of device manager to disable


----------



## spayma (Nov 7, 2009)

I have that wierd problem with the prototype sound at it's cutscenes.i did everything i could.i tried all the solutions from forums and nothing works.i had the same problems on windows sp3 now i have windows 7 and it's all the same.the game it's working perfectly but the sound in cutscenes doesn't work whatever i'd do.what else can i try?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 9, 2009)

spayma said:


> I have that wierd problem with the prototype sound at it's cutscenes.i did everything i could.i tried all the solutions from forums and nothing works.i had the same problems on windows sp3 now i have windows 7 and it's all the same.the game it's working perfectly but the sound in cutscenes doesn't work whatever i'd do.what else can i try?



turn vsnyc off will fix the problem  and the game will run better but you will see the refresh rate


----------



## cuthead (Jan 1, 2010)

vitaebela said:


> Hi to all.
> 
> I have tried everything above and nothing. But I solved the problem reinstalling Direct X 9.0c.
> Before I had Direct X 9.0c installed but I did not have sound until I reinstalled Direct X 9.0c  with the version on game media.....
> ...



Thank you so much,you answered my problems,now my prototype works well,my os is win7 x64 with directx10,before I think i don't need the DX9,now I know the "Direct X 9.0c" on game media has some file that fix this problem.What a great reply,what a great thread,what a great forum.


----------

